
AI's Biggest Danger Is So Subtle You Might Not Even Notice It - somecoder
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3055867/ais-biggest-danger-is-so-subtle-you-might-not-even-notice-it
======
sharemywin
To me the biggest issue is lack of empathy. but, that applies to people and
companies as well.

